# Cheap, But Still Works....



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I'm new to prop controling with controlers so... here it goes. 1st, can you control lights DIRECTLY from the prop 1/2 controler? If not how do you do it... I think I know but I'm not exactly sure... Next, instead of using a prop 1/2 controler can you use this: http://www.arduino.cc/ with one of these: http://www.hvwtech.com/products_view.asp?ProductID=688. Also, if so, do you need to buy relays: http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/crydom.html
Thank you, and any help at all on computer controlling lights would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, and Happy Haunting!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Since your looking at relays I take it your talking AC. No... the Prop1/2 can not directly drive AC lighting. You have to either use a 5v standard relay or solid state relays either individually or on relay boards. Also, check out EFX's FC-4 if your looking into cross fading.

The RC-4 does require the crydom relays or any SSR with the same specs and Pin configuration but you dont have to fill all 4 banks if you dont need them. An alternative to the RC-4 is the Kit74v2 which is easy to interface with a Prop1/2

Yes, the arduino will drive the RC-4 as it has TTL level output. I've not used arduino but there has been some discussion here in the forum about them. My "personal preferrence" is the Prop2 or Parallax Basic Stamp due to its relative simplicity, wide user base, and the support available.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Randyaz! Now I have just one more question: http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1601.htm Is this all I would need to power some lights? If yes, then how and why do they have 3 places to put wires? - How would you connect the light wires? Thank you all soooo much for your help! I know I must be annoying...


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Yep...with the kit 74 you can control 8 "runs". Each relay will handle 5 amps so useing Watts= volts x amps you have 5A x 110V= 550W so....this allows you up to 5 100W light bulbs on each of the 8 circuits.

Each relay has a "toggle switch" inside it. This switch has 2 states...open (circuit is broken...no current flowing) or closed (circuit is completed...current flowing). The terminals have 3 places to take advantage of the state the switch is in. Each terminal have 3 connections, one connection is the common ground. One should be labeled NO for normally open....no power until relay is triggered. And one should be labeled NC for normally closed...power goes off when the relay is triggered.

You will have to use a light bulb socket that has 2 wires. The wire colors are usually a black and a white. Put the black wire in the common ground terminal. If you want the lights to be off until triggered, put the white wire in the NO terminal. If you want the lights on until triggered, put the white wire in the NC terminal.

Please.....be very safety conscience working with AC. Use standoffs and screw the kit 74 board to a base. Always make sure the AC power to the board is off before you work with it. We dont want you to become a prop....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Prop2 for controlling relays..Interesting! I had no idea the prop2 could interface with a kit74...exactly how is this done?


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH Randyaz!!! You were/are such a big help to me! Thank you soooo much, and I wish you the best Halloween! Thank you again! Your now #1 Fan, Halloweenie315! (now i'm gonna buy one!)


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Doc, its easy to interface the Prop2 and the kit74v2...the one with the ULN2803. The ULN2803 uses TTL or 5v CMOS. The PROP2 outs TTL at 5v so all you have to do is go ground to ground and pin to pin. 

If you get the kit and assemble it. You can leave off the 25 pin header for easier access to the traces. You could even leave out the ULN and jumper the ULN sockets, except for 9 and 10, and utilize the PROP2's onboard ULN.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks randyaz...I'll have to go with it for some stand alone props. Super easy!


----------

